# Potatoes all day long? Advice please



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi guys I'm trying to bulk up but I'm sick of eating rice at work, it's not the taste it's the effort at work, anyway...

A bloke in my gym reccomended if it's easier I could replace rice with potatoes, he said simply cook them the night before work and eat them all day like apples,

I have no problems doing this but am I loosing any important nutrients by doing this and dropping rice.

I just wanted your opinions on taking rice out of my diet and replacing it with potatoes?????


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Just my 2 cents, potatoes are very good and you will probably get more nutrients from the skin of a potato than rice, plus the body brakes it up allot quicker, think if you put a baked potato in water it will almost disintegrate but if you do that with rice it will take allot longer to brake up, I say go for it !


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

potatoes where the staple carb of my pre contest diet, i hate rice


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet potatoes are the way forward mate that and oats.

Ezekial bread also if you can get it!


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sweet potatoes are the way forward mate that and oats.
> 
> Ezekial bread also if you can get it!


just out of interest what does Ezekial bread taste like compared to other bread eg; wholegrain or wholemeal ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

sweet potatoes all the way mate, i love them seasoned and roasted in olive oil


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Robw said:


> just out of interest what does Ezekial bread taste like compared to other bread eg; wholegrain or wholemeal ?


It tastes different its drier wholegrain would be similar.

If you can get the ezekial muffins they have the same profile as the bread but are much fluffier and tastier.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> It tastes different its drier wholegrain would be similar.
> 
> If you can get the ezekial muffins they have the same profile as the bread but are much fluffier and tastier.


Thanks con not sure if we can get in the uk though i will have to find out google to the rescue  ...... it helped me find Bison meat in the uk the other day :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Rice sucks lol


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

leonface said:


> sweet potatoes all the way mate, i love them seasoned and roasted in olive oil


Must try that.

Potatoes are fine, just keep an eye on your total carb intake for building lean weight


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> *Sweet potatoes are the way forward mate *that and oats.
> 
> Ezekial bread also if you can get it!





leonface said:


> *sweet potatoes all the way mate*, i love them seasoned and roasted in olive oil


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: I could eat sweet potato until they came out of my ears...LOVE IT and makes meals VERY easy to eat:beer:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i usually have brown rice 150g cooked weight rice thats around 75g dry weight. .. what's the best way to cook sweet potato i don't want to fry them or anything i like my diet clean. so any recommendation ? i usually just boil them bit in water soft enough to eat. and how much do i need to have cooked weight ? to give me same amount of carb to 150g cooked weight rice. . .


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I roast em, in their skins. Open bag...bung sweet pots into a tray...pr**k with a fork...bung into oven....turn during cooking....remove from oven when soft and the caramelised sugars are seeping from the skin....split down the middle and scoop the innards out...mash(no butter or cream) add black peeper and your meat n veg...eat-YUMMY! Makes the place smell better than if you were baking fresh bread lol(hint for those selling their homes) Now i gotta go turn the oven on:cursing:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

100g how many gram of carb ?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

IIRC its around 17-20g per 100g...going off to double check(its been a while lol)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

100g-

Cals:87

Protein: 1.2

Carb:21.3

fat:0.3

Fibre:2.4


----------



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thankyou so much for all the replies youv'e all been helpfull and ill be dishing out the reps in a moment, just a really stupid question, what are sweet potatoes and are they something you can just pick up from tescos? i know it sounds daft i have never seen "sweet" ones,

Are they more expensive as keeping my spending down is still a must!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: I could eat sweet potato until they came out of my ears...LOVE IT and makes meals VERY easy to eat:beer:


I have a sweet pototo darling:whistling:

Yah, as above and other posts, sweet potato's are healthier than russet pototo's.

Damn con, been here a couple of days and are beating me to the posts on all forum's................Nice, no dont get burned out and have to take another break. :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

johng183 said:


> Thankyou so much for all the replies youv'e all been helpfull and ill be dishing out the reps in a moment, just a really stupid question, what are sweet potatoes and are they something you can just pick up from tescos? i know it sounds daft i have never seen "sweet" ones,
> 
> Are they more expensive as keeping my spending down is still a must!


the larger Tesco's have em in most of the time, smaller ones(like our local) is a big of a hit and miss...shame you gotta walk a mile and a half to shop there:lol:

The Sainsbury's locally always has em, as does ALDI(alot cheaper than most places too:thumb: )


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh and don't go to ASDA for em....they sell HUGE ones that take FOREVER to roast:lol:

Bri just told me that LIDL has them on special atm...around 80p for a KG


----------



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, i have a huge tescos very close by so ill give them a try!

From looking at google and the pics you posted(Thanks) i know what they are now, i just never actually purchased any before,

Can you see any harm in cooking them the night before work, fridging them then eating cold the next day almost just like eating an apple?

And have you a rough idea on how long they would survive in the fridge if i cooked them in bulk for a few days/week?

Thanks again for all of your help i appreciate it


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

If you cook em in bulk, seperate them into portions and freeze...then they will last as long as you need:thumbup1: otherwise 2-3 days max!

I wouldn't really eat them like apples lol. Personally the mash worked well for us, we are out and about for long periods at a time. Used portion up our meals(chicken, veg and Sw pot mash) into tupperware(lol) and take with us. We have even done carb up using them in a hotel. Cooked and mashed before we left in the morning, eaten throughout that evening and through the next day-showday!(with no refrigeration!!!!)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Oh and don't go to ASDA for em....they sell HUGE ones that take FOREVER to roast:lol:
> 
> Bri just told me that LIDL has them on special atm...around 80p for a KG


I'm saying nothing :whistling:

Except....they are £1 a bag at Sainsburys and each is just the right size for 150g serving ....

Even quicker than the oven - if you're pushed ....pr**k them and bung them in the microwave [150g potato takes 4 mins in my 850 watt one] ...then take it out and peel the skin off [it comes off very easily] then as per Ser...mash it with your chicken ...tastes so good it feels bad :lol: add some carb free bbq sauce and it's feckin wicked :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> I'm saying nothing :whistling:
> 
> Except....they are £1 a bag at Sainsburys and each is just the right size for 150g serving ....
> 
> Even quicker than the oven - if you're pushed ....pr**k them and *bung them in the microwave* [150g potato takes 4 mins in my 850 watt one] ...then take it out and peel the skin off [it comes off very easily] then as per Ser...mash it with your chicken ...tastes so good it feels bad :lol: add some carb free bbq sauce and it's feckin wicked :thumb:


*BLASPHEMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

NEGGED:cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> *BLASPHEMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> NEGGED:cursing: :laugh:


It was worth it :lol:

It's all about making life taste better


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Robw said:


> just out of interest what does Ezekial bread taste like compared to other bread eg; wholegrain or wholemeal ?


Malt loaf...


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Robw said:


> Thanks con not sure if we can get in the uk though i will have to find out google to the rescue  ...... it helped me find Bison meat in the uk the other day :thumb:


Ive searched all over for it but can't seem to find it....However it appears the sprouted bread is much the same and can be bought in the super markets or holland and barrett.....

Nice toasted.. :tongue:


----------



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there any harm in making mashed potatoe the night before work and eating it cold with tuna?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> 100g-
> 
> Cals:87
> 
> ...


I'd have just told him to use fcuking google for all those questions ser, you're far more patient than me lol :lol:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

potatos are beast! i love them best food ever.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

love baked spuds :thumb:

sweet potatoes - microwaved (sorry mrs weeman) - scoop the insides out and mix with tuna and seasoning and form into patties and grill and they are very nice fish cakes when dieting or fry in a small amount of oil if bulking - very nice, especially with some chillies added to it

get the sweet potato skins and spray some 1cal spray on them and put som ground sea salt and grill with the fish cakes and you have some crisp type things which go nice in the evenings :thumbup1:


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> love baked spuds :thumb:
> 
> sweet potatoes - microwaved (sorry mrs weeman) - scoop the insides out and mix with tuna and seasoning and form into patties and grill and they are very nice fish cakes when dieting or fry in a small amount of oil if bulking - very nice, especially with some chillies added to it
> 
> get the sweet potato skins and spray some 1cal spray on them and put som ground sea salt and grill with the fish cakes and you have some crisp type things which go nice in the evenings :thumbup1:


now that sounds good :thumb:


----------



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah i gotta admit that sounds pretty tasty 

Im eating a potato every hour and a tin of tuna every 3 hours during work and its a little boring but very easy to do imo


----------

